# reptile show



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

i was just wondering if anyone is going to the reptile show this sat. in hamberg,pa? this will be my first show a bit of a hike is it worth it?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

yes....this will be my third trip...there is usually a waiting line if that gives you an idea of how popular it it...maybe you can get someone to go with you...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Oscar,

This is the largest show in the area. PA has no restraints on selling venomous animals, so they're be plenty of specimens you won't find outside of PA. It is the only place I've seen a 4+ foot alligator for sale. If you're into tattoo'd women, you'll see plenty of them too. 

Should be at least a half dozen tables with dart and other frogs, and more tables than I'd venture to guess with stuff for your vivarium and vivarium builds.

And, I'll be there yet again...
Bob


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

wow thanks i'm looking to set up a azueus viv i should find everything i need there.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

bring plenty of cash 'cause you'll probably leave with an extra frog.... oh, and just to be on the safe side, bring a cooler or something just in case!!!


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

yep planning on getting the entire set up there plus the frogs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

There should be some Azureus with Greg Gontowski at the Rainforest Junky's table.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

And maybe a few other tables!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Oscar,

Suggest you arrive early, and make a full pass of the show before parting with your hard earned money. I think you'll find already set-up vivs for sale there if you look...

Bob


----------

